# Died fighting? :(



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

In the memory of the two that probably died fighting. How worse could it be than that?! 
I was out of the country for over a month and these two were left at my LFS to be taken care of till I return.
Sadly they were kept in a small in tank container like this one:








Although I had left my bowls at the shop.
They fought and killed each other (is what I hear) when the container slipped and sank to the bottom.
I'm sorry I couldn't take care of you'll, I should have known better than to leave you'll in a pet store.
I hope you'll RIP wherever you'll are. I shall miss you both dearly.

This guy was with me for a month. I named him Freddie just before I left.









This guy was with me only for 3 days.









*RIP*


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. How horrific. RIP, boys.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry kgs, why didn't he just keep them in their bowls, the idiot! They must have been so unhappy in that tiny thing! Plus the falling didn't help.. 
I hate that thing in the shop, the bettas always look so unhappy in it, Its so narrow, they could at least remove one of the dividers and make more space. X(
And sometimes they put them with the goldfish too. :<
Sorry, I'm rambling.. It sad you didn't get enough time to enjoy both their company kgs, I hope your new guys give you a lot of good memories.


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks 
I'd be happier if he had accidentally sold them instead of them having to meet their end so painfully. 
I hope so too.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Now I'm wondering if he would have done that and just told you they died, although that isn't helping much but at least they could be safe somewhere.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry KGS. You'd like to think you could trust people in a pet store to take care of fish but sadly . . . *shakes head* Anyway, I'm so sorry.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Next time definitely bring them to me.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Aw I'm sorry to hear about your friends


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks peeps, I don't know more to say..


----------

